# Give me your feedback please



## Busgod

Here's what I would like to do, I want to complile a list of sites that others around the world and in usa use to buy products from that they have personally used and had no issues with, like web sites for fish, plants, food, and anything else that would be helpful to others.
and maybe it would help this site grow and get more sponsors.
or tell me what you think, good bad or indifferent.

Example's :

http://www.hellolights.com
http://www.superbrightleds.com
http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com
http://www.petsolutions.com
http://www.drsfostersmith.com
http://www.pfertz.com


----------



## herefishy

No issues? lol That's gonna be a tough one!! How about had issues but were resolved without hassle?


----------



## Busgod

that would work also  :thankyou:

Please vote even if you don't comment  
that will give me an idea of your thoughts.


----------



## Pasfur

www.thatpetplace.com

Always a great experience and low prices.


----------



## 1077

: D http:www.drsfostersmith.com no complaints.


----------



## Tyyrlym

aquariumguys.com

Delivery on time and good prices.


----------



## herefishy

Pfertz, excellent product. Too bad they no longer sponsor the forum. Alex and teh guys are first rate. Unfortunately the staff has removed a review I posted about the product.

Petsolutions, another great experience. I buy regularly from them.


----------



## okiemavis

Places I've ordered from online & have been impressed with:
-ThatPetPlace.com
-BigAlsOnline.com
-DrsFostersSmith.com

I had to return something to both Pet Place and Drs and their customer service was impeccable.

Also, interestingly enough, Bedding.com often has very cheap pet supplies. I've ordered there a few times, as they have a pretty good selection of fish stuff. Every time has been no problem and very quick/cheap shipping. They've also got a few other sites such as Sheets.com as well I think that are all related.


----------



## okiemavis

herefishy said:


> Pfertz, excellent product. Too bad they no longer sponsor the forum. Alex and teh guys are first rate. Unfortunately the staff has removed a review I posted about the product.


Good point Herefishy, the review has been revived to the Product, Service and Equipment Reviews Section. Certainly let us know again if anything has been deleted that should have been removed.


----------



## Busgod

thanks for the sites guys and gals I think it will be a project to try for me to compile as much Info as I can.

I've already started the lists :BIGnervous:


----------



## Busgod

Ok still working on it but here is what i have so far:

I've made a page to look at:

http://www.busgod.com/Tropical Aquarium Fish Forum.html

I add a little every week end or when I find time so tell me what you think so far or just give me a site I might of overlooked or anything else you might think :wink: :idea:


----------



## Cody

www.marinedepot.com 

Great site.


----------



## GeegaFish

I like your idea of compiling a list, Busgod and really do appreciate your hard work. It looks ok, but seems a little congested to my eyes. Is there anyway you could space out the sections horizontally a little? I think that would help. What do others think?


----------



## SKAustin

Busgod, just a suggestion, but rather than separating every link into it's own table cell, List the links with each section in a cell. It really does look too busy as it stands now.


----------



## Busgod

SKAustin
what do you think of this:

GeegaFish
Is this better on the eye

http://www.busgod.com/Tropical Aquarium Fish Forum.html


----------



## Amphitrite

That looks better - it's much easier to read now. If you're still looking for links then here's a UK based company that I swear by for plants:

http://www.aquaticplants.eu.com/


----------



## Busgod

thanks for your link got it on the list  

thanks everyone who has given me input :yourock: 


Keep the sending the links everyone any link that you think I missed or need to add diy,help sites , anything that will help others.


----------



## SKAustin

Looks much better. One more suggestion, if you set the column width property to 25% (or 50% for the bottom two columns), then each column will be uniform and neatly aligned.

Just a thought


----------



## Busgod

yes right again looks better that way


----------



## SKAustin

Looks Killer. Nice and tidy. Couple of spellings to clean up, then just need to keep adding resources.

Supplys - *Supplies*

Manufactures - *Manufacturers* 

Mic - *Misc*

Oh yeah, and shouldnt fishforum be moved to the top of the list of aquarium guides?


----------



## herefishy

Why not put in a rating system? The number of good reviews vs. the number of bad. Some people may have had a bad experience while others only good with a certain vendor or manufacturer. An area for such critiques would be nice. 

But, I feel we already have that and the above is a redundancy, and not needed. Just more clutter on the boards.


----------



## Busgod

got it sk still checking things will get right on it  

herefishy: ill have to do some checking into doing that.
might be a way to compile that info also but I'm not sure how I would go about it. goanna have to study a bit :hmm:


----------



## GeegaFish

It's looking good, BusGod! Your improvements have made a big difference....much easier on the eyes. Thanks for all your effort!


----------



## Busgod

Thanks everyone  

Now my next question is ??

is it user friendly, can you find what you are looking for, what do I need to add.

as always if you have a site I missed let me know.


----------



## fishkid

You should add a section for fish and invertebrates. For invertebrates, you could use the planetinverts.com store. They have a lot of rare shrimp and snails.


----------



## Busgod

> You should add a section for fish and invertebrates. For invertebrates, you could use the planetinverts.com store. They have a lot of rare shrimp and snails.


Added A livestock section to the page.

thanks for the interest keep them coming everyone!


----------



## flight50

This should make it to the stickies eventually. Links are always good.
i can vouch for bigalsonline and petsolutions. I have also ordered from: http://www.floridadriftwood.com/ with good success. One that I think i will give a shot is for the cory lovers. http://www.corysrus.com/index.html. i got their link from another forum.


----------



## Tobowey

The users Invertz_factory and Lotsoffish on Aquabid.com provide free shipping, healthy fish, and usually have really good stock.


----------

